# 1949 Luxury liner



## C M Gerlach (Jan 23, 2021)

It was tired........ended up okay.











































Serial puts at late 1949.....pretty cool 5000 pound mid weight........can't wait to ride this beast.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 1, 2021)

What a killer save!  It looks like it has its dignity back!  Proud old bike standing tall in its sunday best.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks,
Used a ladies donor for the missing parts, no repro stuff.
Looking for a taillight.
This one really grew on me as it came together, i like it.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 1, 2021)

C M Gerlach said:


> Thanks,
> Used a ladies donor for the missing parts, no repro stuff.
> Looking for a taillight.
> This one really grew on me as it came together, i like it.



Repro makes baby Jesus sad.....IIm with you on using real parts!  I'll keep an eye open for one of those taillights for ya.  I have one of those Rocketeer style headlights in my parts cabinet....


----------



## skiptooth (Feb 3, 2021)

Nice job , congrats...


----------

